# Comment insérer les caractères accentués (les accents sont obligatoires en français)



## The WR Moderator Team

*► Lettres accentuées cliquables*​​Lorsque vous postez sur les forums de WordReference, vous verrez un bouton « Ω » en haut de la zone de saisie. Cliquez sur ce bouton et ensuite, dans le menu déroulant, cliquez sur la lettre accentuée souhaitée pour l'insérer dans votre message.​​​*► Codes de touches*​​*Windows*​Vous trouverez les lettres les plus fréquentes ci-dessous. Pour la liste complète, cliquez ici.​Vérifiez que la touche de verrouillage numérique de votre clavier « Verr. Num. » est activée. Maintenez la touche ALT appuyée et entrez les chiffres sur le *pavé numérique*.​N.B.: Sur les ordinateurs portables, le pavé numérique s'active généralement à l'aide de la touche « Fn » qui transforme les touches J, K, L, etc. en 1, 2, 3, etc.​​À = Alt + 0192 ..  É = Alt + 0201 ..  Î = Alt + 0206 ..  ô = Alt + 0244 ..  ù = Alt + 0249 ..  Ç = Alt + 0199​Â = Alt + 0194 ..  Ê = Alt + 0202 ..  î = Alt + 0238 ..  œ = Alt + 0156 ..  û = Alt + 0251 ..  ç = Alt + 0231​à = Alt + 0224 ..  è = Alt + 0232 ..  ï = Alt + 0239 .. ​â = Alt + 0226 ..  é = Alt + 0233 .... ​................. ê = Alt + 0234 .... ​................. ë = Alt + 0235 .. ​
​*Apple OS (ordinateur, iPhone, etc.)*​Versions récentes de Mac OS X : maintenez appuyée la touche pour la lettre non-accentuée. Utilisez la souris ou le clavier (chiffres, flèches, Enter) pour sélectionnez une forme accentuée dans la liste qui s'affichera.​Toutes versions : utilisez les codes activés par la touche Option, dont les plus fréquents figurent ci-dessous. Pour en savoir plus ou pour accéder à la liste complète, cliquez ici.​​Aigu ........... Option + E .. puis la voyelle souhaitée ....... é, É​Grave .......... Option + ` .. puis la voyelle souhaitée ....... à, è, ù, À, È, Ù​Circonflexe .... Option + I .. puis la voyelle souhaitée . --> . â, ê, î, ô, ù, Â, Ê, Î, Ô, Û​Umlaut ......... Option + U .. puis la voyelle souhaitée ....... ë, ï, Ë, Ï​Cédille ........ Option + C .................................... ç, Ç​​
*Linux *​Activez et sélectionnez une touche « Compose » ou utilisez des codes hexadécimaux (Unicode).​Pour en savoir plus et pour la liste des codes sous Linux, cliquez ici.​​​*► Configurations de clavier alternatives*​​*Windows *​Installez la configuration « US-International » (États-Unis International) pour pouvoir vous servir des combinaisons de touches suivantes. La liste complète des symboles et un guide d'installation se trouvent ici. Autrement, installez le clavier français canadien (détails ici). N.B.: En suivant les instructions dans le guide, vous pouvez également installer le clavier français ou tout autre clavier.​​Raccourcis clavier US-International :​' + e/c       → é/ç​` + a/e/u     → à/è/ù​^ + a/e/i/o/u → â/ê/î/ô/û​" + e/i/u     → ë/ï/ü​ Pour les majuscules, maintenez la touche MAJ appuyée en tapant la lettre que vous voulez accentuer.​​
*Mac OS*​Installez une configuration de clavier ayant des touches pour les accents, par ex., « US-Extended », français (AZERTY), français canadien (QWERTY), etc.​Détails ici (en anglais) ; voir aussi le site d'Apple (en français).​​*Linux*​Dans le menu « Paramètres Système », activez le(s) clavier(s) de votre choix, par ex., « US-International », français (AZERTY), etc.​Les détails ainsi que les options à la ligne de commande dépendront de votre système.  Par exemple, cliquez ici pour des détails concernant Ubuntu (en anglais).​​​*► Claviers à l'écran*​​Une autre manière très simple de taper les caractères accentués français est d'ouvrir une autre fenêtre contenant un clavier.​​Type French accents - online French keyboard​Tapez les accentués, copiez-les et collez-les dans votre message.​Contrairement à ce qui est indiqué sur le site, cela fonctionne parfaitement sur Macintosh. ​​Clavier français en ligne LEXILOGOS >>​Ce site vous permet de taper directement votre texte, et d'insérer les accents en cliquant avec la souris.​Utilisez copier/coller pour transférer le texte accentué dans votre message. N.B.: D'autres claviers que le français sont disponibles.​​​*► Autres astuces*​​Accentuer les capitales sous Windows - Langue-fr.net​Comment faire pour taper des capitales accentuées sur le clavier français (AZERTY).​​Autres ressources sur WR : aide générale dans le sticky du forum C&S, quelques astuces pour Linux indiquées par d'autres membres, etc.​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Windows – liste complète des codes de touches*

Vérifiez que la touche de verrouillage numérique (*Verr Num* ou *Num Lock*) est activée. Maintenez la touche *Alt* appuyée et entrez les chiffres sur le pavé numérique.
Sur les ordinateurs portables, le pavé numérique s'active normalement à l'aide de la touche « Fonction » (*Fn*), qui transforme les touches *J*, *K*, *L*, etc. en *1*, *2*, *3*, etc.

Remarque : Les raccourcis Unicode (*Alt* + *0*…) devraient toujours fonctionner, mais les autres raccourcis (en gris) peuvent ne pas fonctionner selon la langue de votre système d'exploitation.

* ...................................... Codes Alt*
 ..................................................................
à = Alt + 0224 / Alt + 133 ............. À = Alt + 0192 / Alt + 183
â = Alt + 0226 / Alt + 131 ............. Â = Alt + 0194 / Alt + 182
æ = Alt + 0230 / Alt + 145 ............. Æ = Alt + 0198 / Alt + 146
..................................................................
ç = Alt + 0231 / Alt + 135 ............. Ç = Alt + 0199 / Alt + 128
..................................................................
è = Alt + 0232 / Alt + 138 ............. È = Alt + 0200 / Alt + 212
é = Alt + 0233 / Alt + 130 ............. É = Alt + 0201 / Alt + 144
ê = Alt + 0234 / Alt + 136 ............. Ê = Alt + 0202 / Alt + 210
ë = Alt + 0235 / Alt + 137 ............. Ë = Alt + 0203 / Alt + 211
..................................................................
î = Alt + 0238 / Alt + 140 ............. Î = Alt + 0206 / Alt + 215
ï = Alt + 0239 / Alt + 139 ............. Ï = Alt + 0207 / Alt + 216
..................................................................
ô = Alt + 0244 / Alt + 147 ............. Ô = Alt + 0212 / Alt + 226
œ= Alt + 0156 .......................... Œ = Alt + 0140
..................................................................
ù = Alt + 0249 / Alt + 151 ............. Ù = Alt + 0217 / Alt + 235
û = Alt + 0251 / Alt + 150 ............. Û = Alt + 0219 / Alt + 234
ü = Alt + 0252 / Alt + 129 ............. Ü = Alt + 0220 / Alt + 154
..................................................................
« = Alt + 0171 / Alt + 174 ............. » = Alt + 0187 / Alt + 175
‹ = Alt + 0139 ......................... › = Alt + 0155
“ = Alt + 0147 ......................... ” = Alt + 0148
‘ = Alt + 0145 ......................... ’ = Alt + 0146
… = Alt + 0133 (points de suspension)... ° = Alt + 0176 (degré)
– = Alt + 0150 (tiret demi-cadratin) ... º = Alt + 0186 (o supérieur)
— = Alt + 0151 (tiret cadratin) ........ <Espace insécable> = Alt + 0160
€ = Alt + 0128
..................................................................​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Mac OS – liste complète des codes de touches*

Il existe deux options sur les systèmes récents.

*A.* Maintenez enfoncée la *touche* pour la lettre non accentuée jusqu'à ce qu'une liste de formes accentuées et caractères spéciaux associés s'affiche à l'écran. Vous pourrez alors choisir celui qu'il vous faut avec la souris ou avec les flèches du clavier. Cette méthode ne fonctionne que sur les versions assez récentes du système d'exploitation (OS X 10.7 minimum):

*B.* *Option*+*touche*, puis tapez la lettre (avec *Maj* pour les majuscules)

Exemples:
Pour *é*, maintenez enfoncée *Option* et appuyez sur *E* puis relâchez les deux touches. Ensuite tapez *E*.
Pour *À*, maintenez enfoncée *Option* et appuyez sur *`* puis relâchez les deux touches. Ensuite tapez *Maj*+*A* (maintenez *Maj* enfoncée puis tapez *A*).
Pour *ç*, maintenez enfoncée *Option* et appuyez sur *C* puis relâchez les deux touches.
Pour *Ç*, maintenez enfoncée *Option*, maintenez enfoncée *Maj*, puis tapez *C* avant de relâcher les trois touches.
Pour *»*, maintenez enfoncée *Option*, maintenez enfoncée *Maj*, puis tapez *\* avant de relâcher les trois touches.

................ *Raccourcis Option*
*Lettre accentuée ou symbole .. Touche(s)*
........................................
Grave ` ...................... ` 
Aigu ´ ....................... E                
Circonflexe ^ ................ I 
Tréma ¨ ...................... U 
........................................
ç ............................ C
æ ............................ '
œ ............................ q
........................................
« ............................ \
» ............................ Shift + \
‹ ............................ Shift + 3
› ............................ Shift + 4
“ ............................ [
” ............................ Shift + [
‘ ............................ ]
’ ............................ Shift + ]
– (tiret demi-cadratin) ...... -
— (tiret cadratin) ........... Shift + -
… (points de suspension)...... ; 
........................................
° (degré) .................... Shift + 8
º (o supérieur) .............. 0
€ ............................ Shift + 2
........................................​Remarques :
La touche grave (*`*) se trouve au-dessus de la touche *Tab* sur le clavier américain.
La touche apostrophe (*'*) est à gauche de la touche *Enter* sur le clavier américain.
Au besoin, utilisez la touche *Maj* pour taper les lettres majuscules.
Le signe plus (+) veut dire qu'il faut enfoncer les deux touches dans   l'ordre et les maintenir enfoncées en même temps un instant avant de les   relâcher ensemble.​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Linux – liste complète des codes de touches*

Il existe au moins deux possibilités natives à base des touches : les séquences de touches « Compose » et les codes hexadécimaux (unicode).

*A. Séquences de touches « Compose »*

Activez et sélectionnez une touche Compose (en anglais). Il peut d'ailleurs s'agit d'une combinaison de touches, par exemple *Shift*+*AltGr*. Détails supplémentaires en anglais ici et en français ici et là.
Enfoncez et relâchez la *<touche Compose>* que vous avez choisie. Puis tapez la séquence appropriée pour insérer un caractère accentué. Utilisez la touche *Maj* au besoin pour les majuscules. Pour en savoir plus et pour une liste plus longue, cliquez ici ou ici (en anglais).
Exemples:
Pour *é*, enfoncez et relâchez dans l'ordre :* <touche Compose> *puis* ' *puis* E*.
Pour *À*, enfoncez et relâchez dans l'ordre :* <touche Compose> *puis* ` *puis* Maj*+*A *(maintenez la touche *Maj* appuyée et tapez *A*).
Pour *ç*, enfoncez et relâchez dans l'ordre :* <touche Compose> *puis* , *puis* C*.
Pour *Ç*, enfoncez et relâchez dans l'ordre :* <touche Compose> *puis* , *puis* Maj*+*C *(maintenez la touche *Maj* appuyée et tapez *C*)
Pour *ê*, enfoncez et relâchez dans l'ordre :* <touche Compose> *puis* ^ *(clavier US : maintenez *Shift* appuyée et tapez *6*, puis relâchez les deux touches), puis *E*.

*Lettre accentuée / Symbole* ... *Séquence de touches
...................................................1re ........ 2e ........ 3e*
..................................................
Grave ` .................... ` .... lettre 
Aigu ´ ..................... ' .... lettre
Circonflexe ^ .............. ^ .... lettre 
Tréma ¨ .................... " .... lettre
Cédille (Ç ou ç) ........... , .... lettre
..................................................
Æ .......................... A ..... E
æ .......................... a ..... e
Œ .......................... O ..... E
œ .......................... o ..... e
..................................................
« .......................... < ..... <  
» .......................... > ..... >
‹ .......................... . ..... <
› .......................... . ..... >
“ .......................... < ..... "
” .......................... > ..... "
‘ .......................... . ..... ' 
’ .......................... . ..... ' 
– (tiret demi-cadratin)..... - ..... - ..... .
— (tiret cadratin) ......... - ..... - ..... -
.................................................
° (degré) .................. o ..... o
º (o supérieur) ............ ^ ..... o
€ .......................... = ... C ou E
£ .......................... - ..... L
.................................................
​Remarques:
Les séquences de touches Compose peuvent varier selon le système Linux.
La touche grave (*`*) se trouve au-dessus de la touche *Tab* sur le clavier américain.
La touche pour l'apostrophe (*'*) et les guillemets doubles (*"*) est à gauche de la touche *Entrée* sur le clavier américain.
Au besoin, utilisez la touche *Maj* pour taper les lettres majuscules et les symboles.​
*B. Codes hexadécimaux pour insérer des caractères spéciaux*

Enfoncez *Ctrl*+*Maj*+*U*. Relâchez les trois touches. Une lettre *u* soulignée s'affichera.
Tapez le code hexadécimal pour le caractère qu'il vous faut.  Une liste de codes figure ci-dessous, indiquant les touches concernées.
Par exemple, pour *à*, encodée E0, appuyez sur la touche *E* puis sur la touche *0*.
Appuyez sur *Entrée* pour valider la sélection. Le *u* souligné disparaîtra, remplacé par le caractère désiré.
*...Codes hexadécimaux*
...............................
à = E0 .............. À = C0
â = E2 .............. Â = C2
æ = E6 .............. Æ = C6
...............................
ç = E7 .............. Ç = C7
...............................
è = E8 .............. È = C8
é = E9 .............. É = C9
ê = EA .............. Ê = CA
ë = EB .............. Ë = CB
...............................
î = EE .............. Î = CE
ï = EF .............. Ï = CF
...............................
ô = F4 .............. Ô = D4
œ = 153 ............. Œ = 152
...............................
ù = F9 .............. Ù = D9
û = FB .............. Û = DB
ü = FC .............. Ü = DC
..............................
« = AB .............. » = BB
“ = 201C ............ ” = 201D
‘ = 2018 ............ ’ = 2019
– = 2013 (tiret demi-cadratin)
— = 2014 (tiret cadratin)
… = 2026 (points de suspension)
€ = 80 ou 20AC
..............................
​Remarque : Vous trouverez une liste de codes hexadécimaux beaucoup plus complète ici.​


----------

